# Woman Partially Sucked Out of Jet When Window Breaks Mid-Flight; Plane Makes Emergency Landing in Philadelphia, 1 fatality



## Kraut783 (Apr 17, 2018)

NY to Dallas SW airlines flight, engine failure, one fatality.

"The plane was traveling around 500 mph when the incident happened, according to an altitude-tracking tool on Flight Aware, and descended by more than 3,000 feet per minute until the pilots leveled out around 10,000 feet. "

Woman Killed, 7 Hurt in Mid-Air Exploding Engine Incident


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2018)

Damn.  I've seen pics from inside the plane; wonder if it was the passenger sitting next to the window was the one sucked out?

Reason 2,343 I NEVER take my seatbelt off when I fly.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice work, Captain!  Former Navy F-18 pilot.

Pictured: Hero pilot who safely landed Southwest flight | Daily Mail Online

The heroic pilot who calmly landed a Southwest Airlines flight after a midair explosion caused a woman to be nearly sucked out of the aircraft, leaving one dead, has been identified.

Tammie Jo Shults, a former Navy fighter pilot and one of the first women to fly an F-18, quickly brought the Dallas-bound Southwest Flight 1380 to land at Philadelphia International at 11.30am after the explosion at 32,000ft.


----------



## DC (Apr 17, 2018)

Looks like turbine failure


----------



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2018)

Big news here. My pop called me, saying, Muppet (he used my real name), some lady was sucked through the fucking window of a plane at Philly International!". I asked if he had a fever until I stopped over there and it was on the news. FWIW, sad but could have been worse.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2018)

Cool as a cucumber....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156285357792232


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2018)

How fucked up is that? What are the odds? You're the one person on the aircraft who gets sucked out a window at 35k feet into an oxygen-deprived 500mph slipstream? Jesus. Nice lady, mom, two kids...

Pilot did an unbelievable job getting that aircraft down in one piece and saving everybody else's ass. She's a fucking stud.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 19, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> How fucked up is that? What are the odds? You're the one person on the aircraft who gets sucked out a window at 35k feet into an oxygen-deprived 500mph slipstream? Jesus. Nice lady, mom, two kids...
> 
> Pilot did an unbelievable job getting that aircraft down in one piece and saving everybody else's ass. She's a fucking stud.



Like I told Maria, when it's your time, it's your time.

Pilot was cool as a cucumber for sure. NTSB was here, heard they went back to DC, guess they will take plane back? News says, the deceased injuries were documented as "blunt force trauma ". No shit Sherlock.

M.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 19, 2018)

Every day is a gift.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Pilot was cool as a cucumber for sure.....News says, the deceased injuries were documented as "blunt force trauma ". No shit Sherlock.



That pilot was nothing short of awesome.  Smooth like butter.  I heard one news report said that like "Sully" Sullenberger, she instinctively and reflexively bypassed non-critical parts of the checklist, and if she had gone with the script, the outcome may have been worse.

RE: the deceased, there was a FF/EMT and a RN aboard who started CPR.  The nurse said that the trauma was so bad she could not establish and airway and it was clear she was dead.  Which made me ask...why the hell are you starting CPR if you have determined that the injuries are incompatible with life??


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> why the hell are you starting CPR if you have determined that the injuries are incompatible with life??


The instinct to "try".


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> That pilot was nothing short of awesome.  Smooth like butter.  I heard one news report said that like "Sully" Sullenberger, she instinctively and reflexively bypassed non-critical parts of the checklist, and if she had gone with the script, the outcome may have been worse.
> 
> RE: the deceased, there was a FF/EMT and a RN aboard who started CPR.  The nurse said that the trauma was so bad she could not establish and airway and it was clear she was dead.  *Which made me ask...why the hell are you starting CPR if you have determined that the injuries are *incompatible with life??


Keep panic to a minimum.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Keep panic to a minimum.



I think the missing 1/3rd of the engine, the gaping hole, and rapid descending would override any chance of keeping panic to a minimum.

Human nature is funny to me is all.  I ask myself what I would have done.  Cover her with a blanket?  Place her in the overhead bin?  I don't know.  Not sure I would have done CPR.  Everyone has to ask themselves the same question.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2018)

Follow the money
Follow the money
Follow the mother fucking money

The Latest: Southwest sought more time to inspect engines

Southwest Airlines sought more time to inspect fan blades like the one that snapped off during one of its flights and caused an engine breakup that left a passenger dead.

The airline opposed a recommendation by the engine manufacturer to require ultrasonic inspections of certain fan blades within 12 months, saying it needed more time to conduct the inspections.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Follow the money
> Follow the money
> Follow the mother fucking money
> 
> ...



Ruh roh.  That's no bueno.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Follow the money
> Follow the money
> Follow the mother fucking money
> 
> ...



Disagree.
What level of Airworthiness Directive was sent out?  If the FAA and engine manufactoer didn't see it as critical then asking for more time isn't uncommon.  You are looking at more than a 1000 engines that have to be pulled, inspected, remounted, tested before a revenue mile can be flown.  Shit like that takes time.



Devildoc said:


> Ruh roh.  That's no bueno.


Again, disagree (see above for explanation).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Disagree.
> What level of Airworthiness Directive was sent out?  If the FAA and engine manufacturer didn't see it as critical then asking for more time isn't uncommon.  You are looking at more than a 1000 engines that have to be pulled, inspected, remounted, tested before a revenue mile can be flown.  Shit like that takes time.



Yes, it does take time.  

But perception is reality and the narrative is going to be that Southwest did not follow the engine maker's recommendation about inspecting the engine.  As far as the FAA is concerned, after watching the recent 60 Minutes story on Allegiant Airlines and the FAA's non-enforcement and double speak, my level of confidence in that particular organization's judgement is almost as great as the confidence I have in the average TSA employee catching a bomb in a bag. 

Never let the facts get in the way of a good story.


----------

